# Printing ? from a thread



## janetGood (Apr 26, 2005)

Is there anyway to print just one Post of a thread? I have seen many I wanted to print but had to print all Posts or write them down.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes, start at the beginning of your test and hold down the left button of your mouse and drag it over the text you want to copy.  This text will turn dark blue.  Make sure you go to the end of the last sentence you want to copy.  

Release the mouse button.

If you just want to print it from here (be sure not to remove the dark blue from the text you want to copy) then click on file, click on print, then make sure you highlight "selected text" from somewhere on the left, middle section of the print box.  

Click on that option.
Hit Enter on your keyboard.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

You can do the same thing to copy and paste it.  Hold left mouse button down and highlight text you want to paste.

Once text is highlighted hold the Ctrl key down while pressing the C on the keyboard.

Go to your word program and on a new sheet of paper make sure your curser is blinking.  Hold down the Ctrl button while pushing V on your keyboard.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2005)

I love the way everyone helps everyone else around here.  It feels good to be part of such a nice group of people.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks pds - it's also nice when someone says thank you - lol


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you!  lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

you funny


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2005)

That's what I keep telling my husband. 
He thinks he's the funny one.  LOL


----------



## janetGood (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info I just tried it and it worked


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 27, 2005)

Yea!!!!  Glad to help.  When I learned how to do that so I didn't use 4 sheets of paper for 1 recipe I was so happy!!!!

Glad it worked janetGood!


----------

